

Shorten Your URLS with Fracture.it - mothore
http://fracture.it

======
bigiain
So, how many of the single character short urls are to this link?
<http://fracture.it/v>

~~~
mothore
Each URL gets its own short code, which is generated by the unique row id,
using base36.

